# Current Decalgirl coupon code?



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Anyone know if there is any coupon code out currently for Decalgirl??

Thanks!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I think GIMME10 still works for 10% off.  That is the only one I'm aware of working right now.


----------



## Southgenie (Oct 26, 2010)

Try wantacode for 15% off at Decalgirl.  I always check out www.retailmenot.com and search for the online store you're shopping from for available codes before check out.


----------



## LUW (Oct 30, 2010)

New user here.
I was looking at DecalGirl's skins on eBay and they loo gorgeous. BUT they do not ship here to Brazil.
Does anyone know a web store that carries those skins and ships internationally?


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

You can get some of the decalgirl skins via Amazon.  I assume they would ship to Brazil?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

LUW said:


> New user here.
> I was looking at DecalGirl's skins on eBay and they loo gorgeous. BUT they do not ship here to Brazil.
> Does anyone know a web store that carries those skins and ships internationally?


If you go directly to Decal Girl's site http://www.decalgirl.com/page.view/shipping.htm it says they ship internationally. Would that include Brazil?


----------



## LUW (Oct 30, 2010)

I didn't know they had a web store, I only saw them on eBay. Thanks!  
Amazon doesn't ship anything except books (and now the Kindle) here to Brazil, so whatever I see there I have to find someplace else to buy from.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

LUW said:


> I didn't know they had a web store, I only saw them on eBay. Thanks!
> Amazon doesn't ship anything except books (and now the Kindle) here to Brazil, so whatever I see there I have to find someplace else to buy from.


Oh, you definitely need to go directly to their web store, you won't believe all the beautiful skins they have!


----------



## LUW (Oct 30, 2010)

Tell me about it!
I just ordered one for Alfa (my K3), one for my netbook and one for my cell!!!  

PS: BTW, the "wantacode" code is expired, but the "GIMME10" worked perfectly!


----------

